# EN: ne nous fournissant-elle pas



## Jeandoote

Hello!
My first post there (I'm quite anxious )

I'd like to translate that : "et ainsi, peut-être, suivre l'antique recommandation socratique - "connais-toi toi-même" - ;* une meilleure compréhension de nos proches ne nous fournissant-elle pas des enseignements contribuant à notre propre introspection ?*"

-->Could the following sentence be correct ??
"and thus, perhaps, follow the ancient Socrates precept - « know thyself » ; *a better understanding of our closes isn't supplying some informations to build our own* *introspection ?*"


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Jeandoote et bienvenue! 

Comme la relecture n'est pas autorisée sur nos forums (cf. notre annonce), pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît nous dire quel est le point de grammaire qui vous pose un problème?

Merci d'avance!

Maître Capello
Modérateur


----------



## Jeandoote

oh excusez-moi pour ça ; le point que je souhaiterais éclaircir est le suivant : est-il correct d'écrire* "isn't supplying"* en traduction à* "ne nous fournissant-elle pas"* dans le contexte donné plus haut ?

Merci par avance,


----------



## Oddmania

Bonjour,

Il faut réaliser l'inversion, contrairement au français : _Isn't a better understanding [...] supplying..._

Mais je pense que le Présent Simple suffirait puisqu'il s'agit de fait généraux : _Doesn't a better understanding[...] supply ..._


----------



## Jeandoote

Merci Oddmania pour la rapidité de ta réponse!


----------



## Maître Capello

Un participe présent dans une question avec reprise du sujet est peu fréquent en français et je pense qu'il est impossible de le traduire directement en anglais. On pourrait donc peut-être mettre la suggestion d'Oddmania entre parenthèse pour bien montrer qu'il s'agit d'une question rhétorique s'adressant au lecteur. Quoi qu'il en soit, il doit s'agir d'une phrase à part…

_… “know thyself.” *(*Doesn't a better understanding of our relatives provide_…_ ?*)*
_


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Un participe présent dans une question avec reprise du sujet est peu fréquent en français


C'est dit avec beaucoup de discrétion…  En fait, la reprise du sujet par un pronom enclitique est agrammaticale dans une proposition participiale.


----------



## jann

CapnPrep said:


> Maître Capello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Un participe présent dans une question avec reprise du sujet est peu fréquent en français
> 
> 
> 
> Mais la faute de frappe A/E est sans doute plus fréquente...
> 
> J'imagine donc que Jeandoote voulait dire "ne nous fourniss*e*nt-elle pas des enseignements..."
> 
> Et on va effectivement employer _doesn't_ pour former la question en anglais.
Click to expand...


----------



## Maître Capello

jann said:


> Mais la faute de frappe A/E est sans doute plus fréquente...
> J'imagine donc que Jeandoote voulait dire "ne nous fourniss*e*nt-elle pas des enseignements..."


Je ne le crois pas, et ce pour deux raisons:


Il ne s'agit pas d'une phrase à part entière, mais d'une proposition séparée de la précédente par un point-virgule.
Le sujet étant _une meilleure compréhension_, le verbe devrait être au singulier, soit _fourni*t*_ et non _fournissent_.


----------



## WordRef1

Je suis d'accord avec Capello.  La phrase n'est pas complète, mais...

and thus, perhaps, follow the ancient Socratic precept, "know thyself"; a better understanding of those close to us*, not providing information* contributing to our own introspection ... ?


----------



## Maître Capello

WordRef1 said:


> *not providing information*... ?


The meaning of the French sentence is actually positive since it is a rhetorical question. (When you say, _Isn't the sky blue?_, you imply you believe the sky to be blue.)

In other words, you could possibly use your suggestion if dropping the negation as well as the question mark. You would however lose the nuance of the sentence…


----------



## WordRef1

Thinking the structure of the sentence was similar to your's with étant, I assumed there had to be a second part of the sentence which was missing. Apparently I completely misunderstood the meaning of the sentence because it was phrased as a question. Is this correct: « une meilleure compréhension de nos proches ne nous fournissant-elle  pas des enseignements contribuant à notre propre introspection ? » = "Does a better understanding of those close to us provide information contributing to our own introspection?" If so, is it just a mismatch between English and French that the French has the present participle and English does not? What am I missing? (alot? :| )


----------



## Maître Capello

The original sentence in French is indeed not grammatically correct as suggested by CP and hence really cannot be translated as is. It should read either:

[…]_; *u*ne meilleure compréhension de nos proches nous *fournissant* _[…]_*.*_ = […]; *a* better understanding of those close to us *providing* […]*.*

or:

[…]_*.* *U*ne meilleure compréhension de nos proches *ne* nous *fournit-elle pas* _[…]_*?*_ = […]. *Doesn't* a better understanding of those close to us *provide* […]*?*


----------



## CapnPrep

There is no real mismatch between French and English here. As I pointed out above, the original French sentence is incorrect, so it would be best to get confirmation from Jeandoote about the intended meaning. Along the same lines as jann's suggestion above, perhaps the verb was supposed to be _fournissa*i*t-elle_. This is not a common mistake for a typist, but it is a possible OCR error. However, I don't see any semantic motivation for an _imparfait_ here. 

I think it is more likely that the author wanted to combine several features of formal written French (a participial clause, a rhetorical question, complex inversion) and ended up with an overwrought structure that is unfortunately syntactically incorrect, though interpretable.

Anyway, for the translation, I would suggest (in order to avoid the rather unwieldy inversion, and to underline the link with the preceding statement): "*for is it not the case* that a better understanding of those around us can provide us with …"


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Anyway, for the translation, I would suggest (in order to avoid the rather unwieldy inversion, and to underline the link with the preceding statement): "*for is it not the case* that a better understanding of those around us can provide us with …"


Nice suggestion.


----------

